# working in HK



## charaughtina (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, is it possible to just go to HK and walk in in different companies? I want to move in there with my partner. She has a work already but I dont have yet. NO working visa. Anyone who can tell me what to do here? pls help thanks


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

Not quite sure i understand the question, however an organization with the resources to obtain an employment visa for a foreigner is unlikely to accept CVs or resumes via a drop-in. Depends on what you do, and what the norms are for that industry.


----------



## charaughtina (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Capstan,

thank you. You mean to say it would be hard for me to get a job there? I am in the finance/banking industry


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok, I thought you were asking if you would be able to find a job by walking to into companies and handing them a copy of your resume. If so, forget it; there is no chance of that approach working, particularly with the Financial firms. . 

If you come as a dependent on your wife's visa the. I believe you do not need your own. 

http://www.immd.gov.hk/eng/faq/hk-visas.html

Check with them though, I'm not an expert. 

Can you get a job? Well that all depends on how rare and valuable your skills are in Hong Kong. You will have an easier time if you are in country though. 

Have you considered seeing if your current employer could relocate you?


----------



## Freemonti (Nov 10, 2015)

charaughtina said:


> Hi, is it possible to just go to HK and walk in in different companies? I want to move in there with my partner. She has a work already but I dont have yet. NO working visa. Anyone who can tell me what to do here? pls help thanks


For jobs in town, suggest you visit: JOBSDB


----------



## charaughtina (Nov 3, 2015)

Freemonti said:


> For jobs in town, suggest you visit: JOBSDB


I have been in applying in JOBSDB and GEOEXPAT. Hopefully I get some replies


----------



## Freemonti (Nov 10, 2015)

charaughtina said:


> I have been in applying in JOBSDB and GEOEXPAT. Hopefully I get some replies


Please be aware companies place many ads on JOBSDB, as they buy combined ad packages, so not all vacancies posted are real vacancies. On top of that, employers receive large numbers of responses from jobhunters. 

So keep trying and spend some time on making a good looking CV, so you will stand out from the crowd!
Shoot on multiple positions and ads.

Good luck!


----------

